# "Gutting" the Ski Pass Through for better sound?



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi, I am reserching getting the BASSLINK installed in my car. The Search function was very helpful and I did some ebay searching and found some decent deals.

So..upon reading I read some people said to get better sound they "GUTTED" the ski pass through? Does this mean they literally CUT IT OUT? I ask as my car does NOT have that OPTION. When my center arm rest is down, there is no hole there. Do people cut out a hole? or they just mean cars with that option, they open it up for better sound?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I drilled holes in the metal behind the rear arm rest. There is an insulation panel that can be easily cut out. I also removed the interior panel in the trunk. I have a wide and shallow sub box with the woofer positioned behind the arm rest where I drilled the holes.

For my setup, this is not ideal. The woofer cannot move the air it needs to move because of the small % of opening (from the holes) compared to the woofer surface area. However, it pumps pretty well like this. I lease so I didn't want to cut out the whole thing, but if I owned I would have.

That said, your basslink will be positioned in the trunk so it fires out of the trunk opening. So, you could drill 1/2" holes as I have to vent the sound into your cabin. You can also remove the metal blanks in the package shelf where the stock DSP woofers vent.


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

You have to cut a hole to experience better low frequency sound. I know I did. :thumbup: 
(if you do not have the ski pass, cut the hole anyway. Then you might add some textile cover to hide the hole.
























Basslink ownz!


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Thank you guys!

Excellent help. I will take a look this weekend at that armrest and see what I can do. Yes, I do OWN so I can hack it up I guess. I will prolly speak to my installer and see what he says.

AWESOME TIPS GUYS! :thumbup:


----------



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

I installed the BassLink Subwoofer in the left corner of the trunk up close to the backseat. I do not have the ski pass through option and did not cut out anything. I get better (and more than enough) bass when I simply lower the rear seat armrest. I have the subwoofer's gain up only about 25% -- anything higher is too much and would probably shake the car apart. Before you start cutting, try it out for awhile and see (hear) what you think.

I like jvr530i's idea of removing the metal blanks in the package shelf where the stock DSP woofers vent -- I'll look into that.

Whatever you decide, you are going to love the BassLink Sub!


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

kc5 said:


> I installed the BassLink Subwoofer in the left corner of the trunk up close to the backseat. I do not have the ski pass through option and did not cut out anything. I get better (and more than enough) bass when I simply lower the rear seat armrest. I have the subwoofer's gain up only about 25% -- anything higher is too much and would probably shake the car apart. Before you start cutting, try it out for awhile and see (hear) what you think.
> 
> I like jvr530i's idea of removing the metal blanks in the package shelf where the stock DSP woofers vent -- I'll look into that.
> 
> Whatever you decide, you are going to love the BassLink Sub!


Thank you for your input. I will definitely try it with and without and see what sounds the best. I am currently bidding on the BASSLINK "T" which is the bigger badder brother of the basslink. It looks real nice and has 50 more watts. If I dont win that one I will just do a BUY IT NOW and be done with it. I will make sure to post pics.


----------



## Schnell5 (May 21, 2004)

Here's a few things I did in my E39. 

Cut a couple port holes in the panel instead of taking the entire section out. I used a hole saw and went all the way thru the carpeted panel as well. Need to find some black beauty rings to finish off the look. 

Also, I punched out the two woofer ports underneath the rear tray. A small tap with a hammer jars these loose and offers another passage for le' bass. :thumbup: 

And here is my set up, I'm into the speaker and amp less than $200 and it hits slightly harder that the basslink.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

UtahE34 said:


> Here's a few things I did in my E39.
> 
> Cut a couple port holes in the panel instead of taking the entire section out. I used a hole saw and went all the way thru the carpeted panel as well. Need to find some black beauty rings to finish off the look.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Your pics were VERY useful...as that is exactly how my car looks. I think I will do the 2 port holes like you did. That seems the cleanest.

I am keeping my fingers crossed. I am still the "Winning Bidder" and there is 2 days left on the bid. Once I win and get the speaker I will post pics...as well as install pics. Will keep you all posted!


----------



## pimpwagon (Jan 31, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and bid on the BMW install kit offered on ebay as well. I got both, the kit makes for a flawless install. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

I have a better suggestion...replace the dsp subs and bandpass box in the rear deck, and install the dual 10" M-Audio BMW subs (as used in the later M5's). They bolt right up (though you have to remove the rear seat, seat back, rear deck and c pillar trim. Took me about three hours, start to finish, taking my time. Really slams hard now! They work fine with the stock amps. Though they hang down a couple inches more than the stock band pass box, you are not giving up as much trunk room as the Bass Link. Looks stock, because you are using stock parts.

You can buy the subs for around $190 each from Pacific BMW. Instructions are on BMWTIPS.

Dave


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info....but $190 EACH is alot...that is $380 which is more than I wanted to spend. I was figuring $200-$225 for the Basslink and my buddy who is a professional installer could hook it up for me for maybe $100 max. I don't mind the trunk space as I do not carry alot of stuff. So trunk room is not an issue.

Also...FYI I lost the bid on the Basslink I was looking at. Oh well, I just bid on another one.


----------

